

Windows Azure Mobile Services adds iOS support and more - ktavera
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2012/10/16/windows-azure-mobile-services-new-support-for-ios-apps-facebook-twitter-google-identity-emails-sms-blobs-service-bus-and-more.aspx

======
eibrahim
I am using windows azure mobile services for my windows 8 app and I am totally
impressed... I have been a critic of azure for a long time but I guess it is
true that MS gets it right on the 3rd version

